# Dewalt vs Makita



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Cordless


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Go dewalt. And that comes from a makita fan. Corded makita is awesome. Cordless, so so.


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

I heard from my friends at Westech tools, that Makita has a new cordless that can sense when the screw is being pushed against the wall. So you can lock it on and the motor only engages when it needs to. This would save battery life. Has anybody tried one of those? I'm thinking of purchasing one.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Check the featured video out on the drywallnation.com they do a really nice review conparing the two guns at atlas machinery


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

prwint said:


> Makita has a new cordless that can sense when the screw is being pushed against the wall. ? I'm thinking of purchasing one.


the tech is not new 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iDyoGjN80w


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Used the new Dewalt cordless and its amazing! The speed of it is amazing and the batteries last for 3000 screws


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

Is the Dewalt smaller? looks like it is from picture ^ I use the autofeed Senco alot and love it but want a cordless regular gun for small patchjobs and such.


----------

